# como probar un optoacoplador



## S.W.A.T. (Mar 30, 2010)

necesito saber cual es el datasheet del optoacoplador 817c. tambien tengo una duda sobre como comprobar si esta en buen estado.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 30, 2010)

No se te ocurrió buscarlo en Google?
Para probarlo debes de saber como funciona uno. Básicamente, el primero lo debes conectar como un LED (los datos de polarización te los da la hoja de datos). A la salida tienes un fototransistor que recibe la luz del diodo. Como dije antes, los detalles sobre las tensiones y demás te los da la datasheet.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Mar 30, 2010)

S.W.A.T. dijo:


> necesito saber cual es el datasheet del optoacoplador 817c. tambien tengo una duda sobre como comprobar si esta en buen estado.


 
PC 817: Optoacoplador. 
Este integrado posee en su interior un LED y un transistor, en el cual la base es polarizada por un haz 
luminoso, proveniente del LED. Esto produce una variación en la resistencia colector-emisor del 
transistor. Al aumentar la tensión aplicada al LED, disminuye la resistencia colector-emisor del transistor.

Te dejo un link para que veas lo que encontre, pero = te dejo uno para que lo veas, Saludos---

LINK: http://search.datasheetcatalog.net/key/PC817


----------



## Weisted (Mar 31, 2010)

Mmm, para probar el optoacoplador independiente del tipo, debe tener una configuracion analogica (Diodos, transistores, etc), nomas mide cada diodo, transistor (Pruebas de medicion pues) y ya segun tus mediciones sabes si esta bueno o daniado el componente.


----------

